# Ross' Rotiformed B6 Passat



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Full article here & more pics here :
http://www.airsociety.net/2011/02/ross-rotiformed-b6-passat/



> Here’s the detailed Air Suspension setup:
> 
> Air Lift XL Fronts
> Re-5 Rear bags w/dcup brackets
> ...


----------



## PASSAT888 (Jan 28, 2010)

LOVING IT!!! Makes me want to bag mine, but must hold out till I get CC, your making it hard to do though.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

perfect man...


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Amazing. So fresh. Texas is killin it:thumbup::beer:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

absolute sex... nice and clean


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Everythings so clean, love it :thumbup:


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

This makes me want one. I love the Rotiform's. It looks good:thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

This doesn't help my situation either.

Looks soo good. :thumbup:


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

b6 on rotiform, wow


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

That stance is simply amazing. :heart:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Here are a few more pictures of the actual trunk/gauge setup from when I did the install...


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

-TEXAS2LO- said:


> Full article here & more pics here :
> http://www.airsociety.net/2011/02/ross-rotiformed-b6-passat/


Nice look!!! , cheers from Spain.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW


----------



## ALI RIOS (Nov 24, 2010)

I want air bags for my Passat 4motion.

What do you recommend for B6 Passat 4Motion?
Where to buy?
I want to get that result.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh. My. Word.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice :thumbup:.

Super clean install.

Is the dashboard cubby bigger on the Passat (Compared to Golf)


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

love it.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

This car has come a long way since the last time I saw it. Way to keep it fresh Ross!:thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

big time :thumbup:


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

spot on dude car looks perfect:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

car looks good, a different way to see a manual setup i like :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

holy dope..........:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

Best part is that's almost his ride height too.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Vr601 said:


> Best part is that's almost his ride height too.




It is funny to be rolling, and then air out when I park and people dont even notice most the time. Matter of fact though it has been off air for a while, but it will be back with a new look here shortly :laugh:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

bgsapc said:


> This car has come a long way since the last time I saw it. Way to keep it fresh Ross!:thumbup:



Haha, thanks man, I wish I would had traded you the Merc's for the Opera's at H20 but I dont think I could had handled the 30 series tires on a 24 hour car ride back to Texas


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

This looks great


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

VAGwhore said:


> Haha, thanks man, I wish I would had traded you the Merc's for the Opera's at H20 but I dont think I could had handled the 30 series tires on a 24 hour car ride back to Texas


i wish you had too


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

DFWSKATE said:


> i wish you had too



I just thought it was hilarious that him and squillo wanted to trade


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

DFWSKATE said:


> i wish you had too


I wish you would have too. I hate what happened to them. 


But yeah, you wouldn't have made the trip home. Bent a lip and had a complete blow in VA beach on the way home from h2o last year.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Love this car!!!!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

bgsapc said:


> I wish you would have too. I hate what happened to them.
> 
> 
> But yeah, you wouldn't have made the trip home. Bent a lip and had a complete blow in VA beach on the way home from h2o last year.


Yeah that would had been bad..


----------

